# Obtaining Service manual and electrical diagram



## WVBrady

I am trying to get a service manual for a 46" MTD Model 13AS608H lawn tractor. I called 800 800 7310 and the lady there said that service manuals were not available to the general public. She did direct me to Ordertree.com where she said I could view the illustrated parts list where I could find the electrical diagram. I did eventually find my model, but when I clicked on the button to get the parts list I got a long error message:

"Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Runtime Error 
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. 

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off". "

Even if I could view the error message, I wouldn't know what to do with it.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible to get an actual service manual? I already have an owner's manual, but it is not very detailed.

Is there any other place to view the electrical manual?

TIA,
Brady


----------



## TraceyG

Well I am not sure if this is the right place or not but im hoping for some help. We just bought a used MTD gold series yard mower. Problem is the guy gave us a spring that he said went to the cluth? We are not sure where this hooks up to. The biggest issue is since there is no spring (we are assuming) when you try to start the mower it also has the blades going at the same time. I think this is to much for it to actually allow it to start.

Anyone have any idea where the heck this spring goes and if that could actually be the problem with it starting?

Also when we bought it he had it hooked up to a battery charger so we went ahead and bought a new batter so I know that cant be the problem. We also went ahead and replaced the spark plugg for good messure.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## WVBrady

TraceyG said:


> Well I am not sure if this is the right place or not but im hoping for some help. We just bought a used MTD gold series yard mower. Problem is the guy gave us a spring that he said went to the cluth? We are not sure where this hooks up to. The biggest issue is since there is no spring (we are assuming) when you try to start the mower it also has the blades going at the same time. I think this is to much for it to actually allow it to start.
> 
> Anyone have any idea where the heck this spring goes and if that could actually be the problem with it starting?
> 
> Also when we bought it he had it hooked up to a battery charger so we went ahead and bought a new batter so I know that cant be the problem. We also went ahead and replaced the spark plugg for good messure.
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


Tracey: It looks like you accidentally wound up stuck on the end of my post. You hit the "Reply" button instead of the "New Thread" button. You will get a better response if you start your own thread with a short title describing your problem.

If you can find the model number and serial number (maybe under the seat) and list it in your thread it would be helpful to the more knowledgable people here.

I would like to help out a fellow West Virginian, but I don't know anything about your particular tractor. On mine, there is a long lever to the left of the steering wheel that is moved clockwise to engage the mower blades and counterclockwise to disengage them. There will be a safety switch which will not allow the engine to start until the blades are disengaged. This lever has a spring mechanism that makes it go to one position to another (called an "overtoggle switch") without stopping in between. Maybe the spring that you are talking about is connected with that.

I sent you a PM (Private Message) that tells about a place where you might be able to get an Owner's Manual or to view one online. That would explain the various safety switches that might keep the mower from starting. On newer mowers you have to be sitting in the seat, have the brake pushed in, the blades disengaged, and the clutch pushed in (if you have a separate clutch).

On a mower that my sister just gave me, it wouldn't start because of a bad seat switch and a dirty blade engage switch. I was able to get the blade switch working just by moving the handle back and forth several times.

Good Luck,
Brady


----------



## Brady

*Service Manual for Cub Cadet*

In case someone else is looking for a manual, here is one for a Cub Cadet, that appears to be very similar.

manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/DocGetter?doc=769-02100.pdf

You will have to cut and paste the url, but it should work.

Brady


----------



## Ranch King Ron

Hello gentlemen I'm new to the forum and joined to see if I could get help and maybe help also.

That being said I'm not sure why the lady you talked to told you the don't publish manuals because I just acquired a 1994 Mtd Ranch king (it was free)
And I called them looking for manuals. 

The lady I talked to was very nice and even helped walk me thru the download as well as e-mailed me some service updates that weren't on the Mtd site.

May I suggest you call again you might get a different person who can help you instead of give you the generic response oh we don't have them.

Nice to meet all of you Ron


----------

